# Bateria de alto ciclo vs Capacitor. Quien sabe de esto?



## electritico (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola Amigos

Me gustaria recibir sus opiniones en este tema. Ya tengo entendido que el capacitor lo que hace es proveer una proteccion electrica contra los armonicos que uno o mas amplificadores inducen sobre el sistema electrico (_a cierto tiempo se encarga de dañar la bateria y el alternador_), pero desconozco de las baterias en gel, las de Heavy Duty Cylce. 

Que me pueden decir de estas baterias?
Que caracteristicas poseen?
Es cierto que pueden cumplir la misma funcion que el capacitor, si es asi porque?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2010)

electritico dijo:


> Me gustaria recibir sus opiniones en este tema. *Ya tengo entendido que el capacitor lo que hace es proveer una proteccion electrica contra los armonicos que uno o mas amplificadores inducen sobre el sistema electrico (a cierto tiempo se encarga de dañar la bateria y el alternador)*, pero desconozco de las baterias en gel, las de Heavy Duty Cylce.



     
Quien te dijo eso está fumando cosas raras....muuyyy raras.....


----------



## Dano (Mar 30, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Quien te dijo eso está fumando cosas raras....muuyyy raras.....



Hoy voy leyendo varias frases y comentarios épicos, quedará en mi vida como "el día que lei mas boludeces"

=> El audio no es comprar un amplificador  y un parlante y conectarlo con los cables que tenes a la vuelta para presumir varias semanas de tu super audio 

S2


----------



## electritico (Mar 31, 2010)

Pues en esta web

http://www.bcae1.com/

Viene una explicacion sobre capacitores, en si eso fue lo que entendi de toda esa explicacion.


----------



## Dano (Mar 31, 2010)

http://srp.mforos.com/1527104/7834556-funcion-y-conecciones-de-un-capacitor/ Esto está un poco mas correcto que esa otra web, por otra parte la info que necesitas de baterias de gel esta en wikipedia.

S2


----------



## electritico (Abr 3, 2010)

En cuestion tengo varios conocidos que les gusta asistir con sus autos a  competencias, tanto SQ como SPL y con el capacitor + Big3 se les ha  caido el sistema, ellos tienen equipos de hasta 2500rms y lo unico que  les ha sostenido es tener baterias de gel en su caso marca Kinetik de  2600A, es mas un capacitor de 15 faradios no ha sido suficiente,  entonces he ahi mi interrogante, que diferiencia hace la bateria a un  capacitor y lo que les puse arriba es una de las caracteristicas, por un  lado filtrado y por otro la rapidez de respuesta en carga y descarga  para suplir de corriente a un amplificador.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 3, 2010)

electritico dijo:


> por un  lado filtrado y por otro la rapidez de respuesta en carga y descarga  para suplir de corriente a un amplificador.


Si, eso es lo que hace. 

Si lo sabes ¿cual es la duda? 

Obviamente el Capacitador es un elemento pasivo. 

Supongamos que tienen 2500Wrms en salida a subwoofer, si esa es la salida de un amplificador clase D, el consumo debe ser ~3.000W

Una batería kinetik HC2400 de 2600A pico, es de 128Ah, lo que te suministra 1.500W en 1 hora y 3.000W en 30min.

¿cuanto tiempo dura una prueba/medición SPL de Car Audio? ¿5min?

No veo la razón por la que se te descargue tan rápido. Para prueba SPL de NADA TE SIRVE un capacitor. Si fuesen a escuchar música como gente normal, "tal vez" si sea necesario.  

Me surgen interrogantes:

¿estas seguro que la batería la llevan completamente cargada?

A parte de esa batería de gel ¿tienen otra ácida?

Por cierto, una batería genera energía, un capacitador no, no sea que lo este "viendo" como una batería también.


----------



## electritico (Abr 3, 2010)

No yo nunca he visto el capacitor como otra bateria, ese es el concepto erroneo de muchas personas, que creen que deberia funcionar como otra bateria,  y mas cuando el auto esta apagado.

Sobre tus interrogantes te quedo mal con respecto a si llevan la bateria completamente cargada. Si tienen como bateria principal una acida.

Ok, una de las grandes dudas es que comprar para cuando se tiene lo siguiente como equipo diario, bateria en gel o capacitor adicional.

Amplificador de 1000Wrms, dos subwoofers de 500rms doble bobina.
Amplificador de 400rms para alimentar parlanteria general.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 3, 2010)

> Sobre tus interrogantes te quedo mal con respecto a si llevan la bateria completamente cargada.


Eso habría que descartarlo. 



> Si tienen como bateria principal una acida.


Ok, con esto pasa lo siguiente: no se pueden conectar dos baterías de diferente capacidad. Supongo que están conectadas en paralelo. Y recuerda que la ácida no es ciclo profundo, la kinetik si lo es. La ácida se descarga muy rápido, ocasionando que la tensión promedio baje. En esos casos se adapta un oscilador, para "dividir" la baterías:



Dejando la ácida para el auto y la de gel para "el sonido", y aún cuando se descargue la de gel, la de ácido aun podrá encender el auto.



> equipo diario, bateria en gel o capacitor adicional.


Sin duda alguna, batería de gel, tomando en cuenta el punto anterior.


----------



## electritico (Abr 5, 2010)

Bien, cuando entonces podria servir invertir en un capacitor?? 

Hay alguna potencia maxima recomendada, y no hablo de la teroria de por cada 1000W se debe poner un capacitor de 1 Faradio, si no cuando es recomendable mejor poner una bateria o un capacitor y viceverza.

Otra cosa, las tierras, toda la carroceria es masa, se deberia escoger un punto en comun para la conexion de ambas baterias o no importa si quedan en diferente lado?

Hay casos en los que si la bateria no cabe en el compartimiento del motor pues se pone en la cajuela, y es ahi donde el punto de conexion de las tierras quedaria distante. Si fueren tres puntos de conexion se podria utilizar un cable para hacer una maya entre todos los puntos para poder reforzar la conexion??


----------

